# Mixed people in HK, how's ur life?



## senkey (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm doing a research on Eurasian (Mixed) people in Hongkong about their life history, in order to see the social changes. 
I want to interview some Euraisans living in HK.

No matter how old you are, who you are, if you are a mixed, please do me this favor, offer me a chance to interview you. Thanks a looooot!!

Or if you have any mixed friends can recommend to me, it will be most appreciated.
We can have a coffee talk together, or do the on-line interview if you are not available in face-to-face interview. I will buy all the drinks and food during interview.

BTW, I'm a M.Phil student in anthropology in CUHK, looking forward to your replies!


----------

